# Thought you guys would like this!



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Ouch!


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

"Yeah guys lets go spear fishing, I saw a YouTube video on how to do it"


----------



## dorado74 (Oct 16, 2007)

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> "Yeah guys lets go spear fishing, I saw a YouTube video on how to do it"



Haha, I know! That looks like its a real pain in his arse!


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

Somebody got a nice half-moon fish..

:thumbup:


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

yeah, OUCH, in a big way.  Hopefully cut the shaft in two before extraction to minimize subsequent damage. :thumbsup:


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

redlegs said:


> Somebody got a nice half-moon fish..
> 
> :thumbup:


Redlegs you made me LOL :yes:


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

it's just a flesh wound...sissy


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

He best be glad he was hit at an angle and not dead on bullseye. Then he would have had multiple problems to deal with


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

redlegs said:


> Somebody got a nice half-moon fish..
> 
> :thumbup:


 I thought it was a 200# cheeky blow fish.


----------



## Macgyver46 (Nov 17, 2013)

Nice


----------

